
The Perfect Tech Stack - mgreenleaf
https://medium.com/@culturezoo/the-perfect-tech-stack-5c59fb8fc48e
======
scarface74
The problem with PHP is recruitment. No career focused developer is going to
want to put on their resume that they did PHP.

I saw it happen first hand. I was in a department with 13 developers. We had
one product written in PHP, but we were all hired to work on C# and maybe do a
little PHP maintenance. Once the writing was on the wall that we would all be
transitioning to PHP maintenance, we all left with 6 months.

